# HTOP problem on FreeBSD 7.1



## kombajnik (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, im trying to run HTOP <3 on my FreeBSD 7.1 and I have problem....


```
make install
===>  Installing for htop-0.8.3
===>   htop-0.8.3 depends on executable: lsof - not found
===>    Verifying install for lsof in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof
===>  Configuring for lsof-4.84A,5
Creating ./lockf_owner.h from /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed (see 00FAQ)
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]ler@lerctr.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.84A.freebsd/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/htop.
```

I have mounted linproc and add linux_enable in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

From what I can gather from the error message and this line in the Makefile:


```
FREEBSD_SYS?=   /usr/src/sys
```

you must have (kernel?) sources installed. Either install sources from the CD/DVD, or get them with csup(8).


----------



## kombajnik (Aug 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> From what I can gather from the error message and this line in the Makefile:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I add this line in MakeFile and nothing happen... btw i cant install sources from CD/DVD because i have this problem on my dedicated server which is located in France, OVH


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

kombajnik said:
			
		

> I add this line in MakeFile and nothing happen...


You should not add it. It's already there and the cause of the 'error' message.



> btw i cant install sources from CD/DVD because i have this problem on my dedicated server which is located in France, OVH


Then use any of the other ways to get the source tree.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

Make sure you get the right sources for your current OS, i.e. 7.1 (probably -RELEASE).


----------



## biniar (Dec 19, 2011)

```
Creating ./lockf_owner.h from /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed (see 00FAQ)
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

I had this error as well when attempting to compile htop via Ports.

So upon following DutchDaemon's advice:


```
# cp -v /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile /root/standard-supfile
```


```
# nano /root/standard-supfile
```


```
*default host=[FILE]cvsup6.us.freebsd.org[/FILE]
*default base=[FILE]/var/db[/FILE]
*default prefix=[FILE]/usr[/FILE]
*default release=cvs tag=[FILE].[/FILE]
*default [FILE]delete use-rel-suffix[/FILE]
*default compress
[FILE]src-all[/FILE]
```


```
# csup -g -L 2 /root/standard-supfile
```

...and when this finished I ran:


```
# portmaster -Bdw /usr/ports/sysutils/htop
```

This time there was no ERRORS! WOW! AMAZING! 

Thanks for the help!


----------

